# Duct feed to cyclone transition



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

Most companies recommend "x" amount of straight duct from the cyclone before you change duct direction. Most images on the internet show a lot of DC's with 90 degree transitions right off the cyclone intake, no straight duct.

I have a 2 ft limit for the straight duct and wonder what gives. I plan on having 2-3 feet straight then go to a few 45 degree turns to reach my 8 foot ceiling. How bad will this short run of straight duct hurt the dust separation within my 3 hp 2005 Oneida super dust gorilla?


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Of all the aspects of woodworking, it seems to me that dust collection is the area most prone to the eternal struggle between ideal and practical. for ideal dust collection, you'd have a gigantic collector near each of your machines, with straight, rigid large bore silky smooth duct work connecting them.

That being said, I don't think your plan will have any significant impact on separator performance, esp. compared with other contributory factors. As you mentioned, a lot of DC's have bends right before the intake. They also don't have the luxury of a 3 hp collector, which can offset a lot of suboptimal system factors! I wouldn't worry about it. JMHO


----------



## secretgarden (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you jdonhowe for your help. This 2005 model Oneida 3 hp I purchased has a 15 inch impeller and should produce plenty of flow to overcome any bad design choices I have made ie...28 ninety degree fittings. This forum has helped filter a lot of the mixed messages on the woodworking internet sites. Again, thanks for all your help.


----------

